# Transmisor de FM con 2N6084 (opiniones y sugerencias para hacerlo andar)



## DavidGuetta (Jul 13, 2012)

Hola amigos foroelectrónicos :3! hace demasiado tiempo que no creo un tema nuevo, pasa que hace tiempo me intriga este diagrama de un transmisor que emplea un 2N6084 como oscilador de potencia. Puede que logre alcanzar unos cuantos watt's de potencia, ya que he visto por ahi otros osciladores en base a Mosfets de RF VHF y tubos de vacío a los cuales siempre les terminan sacando mas de un par de watts de potencia al aire... pero vámonos a lo que nos convoca...éste es el diagrama en particular:







Como aclaración, las resistencias de 1.2K y 22K son al revés!! sino, el voltaje de polarizacion del transistor seria tan alta que simplemente se friega instantáneamente!

Alguna acotación en cuanto al diseño? experiencias personales? yo en mi caso una vez hace muuuuuuuuuchos años lo hice andar a la rapida, pero en ese tiempo nunca le coloque trimmers ni tampoco respeté valores, ni siquiera inverti el valor de las resistencias de polarizacion, por lo que en mi caso no dio potencia. Tampoco use carga fantasma ni menos una antena bien sintonizada :/ Hay un amigo de un foro vecino al nuestro que le hizo sacar supuestamente unos 24W (que es la potencia final seguramente sumando los armonicos y espureas, lo que finalmente nos podria dar una potencia no superior a los 5-7W de RF), no se si a ustedes les dio algun resultado similar?

De antemano, gracias y saludos, un abrazo desde el sur del mundo


----------



## klein1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

mira esta pagina puede servirte para ese transistor http://www.m0ukd.com/2N6084_144MHz_Power_Amplifier/index.php


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 23, 2012)

Amigo DavidGuetta, lo que puedo decirte es que la potencia desperdiciada es extremadamente alta por trabajar en clase A. Un amplificador lineal con esas caracteristicas de potencia debe trabajar en clase C, 
con los respectivos filtros para atenuar armonicos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 24, 2012)

Hola! la verdad que el circuito publicado en el post #1 es un Oscilador, tipo Collpits, que es exactamente el mismo empleado en los ''bugs'' para FM, salvo que cuenta con algunas modificaciones (a simple vista parece un amplificador clase A pero sus caracteristicas de diseño y constructivas cambian para que autooscile) y de ahi provienen las dudas de ¿como funcionaría un oscilador de potencia de esa naturaleza?

De todas formas gracias, porque también aprovechamos de ver el tema de la eficiencia en los amplificadores Clase A y C.

Saludos!


----------



## ortofosfato (Jun 30, 2013)

Holas, después de mucho tiempo me animo a preguntarles, en el año 1998 compre un ampli de rf  de 30 watt que nunca funciono.Para que funcione debía excitarlo con 1 watt, tiene un diodo verde testigo que indica si entro 1 watt y la verdad que cumpliendo con todos los requisitos, solo se encendio una vez y nunca mas anduvo, funciona con 20 voltios. Suponía que se quemo el 2N6084- muy caros los cambie 4 veces con originales motorola y nunca funcionó-. Según lo que se ve el 2N6084 es excitado con otro transistor que le borraron los codigos ( que ayuda no?),  les cuelgo las fotos para que los vean y me digan como puedo hacer par solucionar y que funcione. Respecto a la antena ningun problema, es una antena dipolo abierto.
Aqui les dejo fotos.
imagen completa
http://www.subirimagenes.com/privadas-1000226-2089920.html
salida junto al 2N6084
http://www.subirimagenes.com/privadas-1000227-2089923.html
entrada con transistor borrado
http://www.subirimagenes.com/privadas-1000228-2089925.html

Espero pronta respuesta de Uds., muchas gracias.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 30, 2013)

Hola es muy probable ,que el transistor excitador sea un 2sc1947,o similar.


Saludos.


----------



## ortofosfato (Jun 30, 2013)

Hola  elgriego, muchas gracias por responder rápidamente.  Lo cambiare y veré que sucede. Sera que ese transistor al estar defectuoso quemaba al 2N6084?, sustituí 4 veces el 2N6084 (en ese tiempo año 2000 mas o menos) y siempre hacia lo mismo: encendía el led testigo por un momento y a continuación se apagaba y no amplificaba.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## tiago (Jun 30, 2013)

El 6084 aguanta bien 10 Watios de excitación. Yo los he montado, y funcionan muy bien.
Lo que no sé es por qué la alimentación a 20 Volt, parece algo alta.
Pon fotos nítidas del amplificador, las que has subido, no se vé nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 30, 2013)

Hola a todos yo creo que el peña estas en la alimentaciõn de 20 Voltios demasiado alta para un transistor desahollado para andar a 12,5 voltios en su coletor , quanto a el  transistor excitador pude mirar que tu cabeza es unido a el tierra portanto es mui probable se tratar de uno MRF237 o uno 2SC1947 como ja dice  el Don Elgriego.
Att.
Daniel  Lopes.


----------



## ortofosfato (Jun 30, 2013)

Holas, muchas gracias por responder tan pronto Tiago y Daniel Lopes. Como verán no soy electrónico solo hobbista y lo que comentan del voltaje 20v ahora que me lo recuerdan creo que es eso. Respecto a las fotos, apenas tenga tiempo les cuelgo las fotos con mejor detalle. No tengo los respuestos y aunque cuestan caros aquí en Argentina veré como hago para conseguirlos y bajarles el voltaje. Un abrazo fuerte desde Jujuy Argentina.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 30, 2013)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Hola! la verdad que el circuito publicado en el post #1 es un Oscilador, tipo Collpits, que es exactamente el mismo empleado en los ''bugs'' para FM, salvo que cuenta con algunas modificaciones (a simple vista parece un amplificador clase A pero sus caracteristicas de diseño y constructivas cambian para que autooscile) y de ahi provienen las dudas de ¿como funcionaría un oscilador de potencia de esa naturaleza?
> 
> De todas formas gracias, porque también aprovechamos de ver el tema de la eficiencia en los amplificadores Clase A y C.
> 
> Saludos!



Si funcionar o que yo dudo mucho con certeza sera mui inestable en frequencia jajajajaja
Saludos a todos 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ortofosfato (Jul 2, 2013)

Holas amigos, aquí les dejo las fotos nuevamente, es lo mas claro que pude.

 Esta es la parte de la salida, aquí se ven el 2N6084 y el transistor que tiene borrado en código.

http://www.subirimagenes.com/privadas-1000235-2091235.html

Esta es la parte de la entrada:
Como veran, es la parte de entrada, antes del transistor  sin codigo.

http://www.subirimagenes.com/privadas-1000232-2091241.html

Les recuerdo que para que funcione con salida de 30w debia excitarlo con 1 watt. Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Les comento que un circuito de ese estilo SI genera potencia, hace un par de meses atrás (no me habia conectado en el foro hace bastante tiempo) armé un oscilador de diseño propio el cual generaba cerca de 10 Watts de RF (Corriente consumida: aprox. 3A). Logré encender tubos fluorescentes que estaban en la cercanía del circuito. La frecuencia de trabajo era de unos 75-80 MHz. Apenas encuentre el diagrama, voy a intentar compartirlo..

Saludos!


----------



## jamme (Jul 4, 2013)

yo arme este circuito y me fue de maravilla con el puesto que le coloque un filtro para recoger armonicos y carga fantasma ademas de un buena antena, al principio cuando lo arme tenia muchos armonicos regados en casi toda la fm pero al colocarle el filtro mejoro. apenas pueda les monto fotos



aqui esta el primero que hice marco 24 w no se si depronto era por sus armonicos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 17, 2013)

Ahora sí...... comparto el diagrama, cualquier consulta estaré atento a todo, andaba de viaje y no pude subirlo antes.

Saludos y felices vacaciones de invierno jaja

EDIT: El LOOP L2 lo debemos ajustar de manera experimental, ensayo y error. La medida que usé yo en aquella oportunidad fue de 20 cms cada tramo de alambre (el tramo desde emisor a CV1 y el tramo desde colector a CV1). Luego de ésto se separan o juntan ambos tramos para darle el valor correcto a la bobina que forman, o en su defecto, se ajusta el condensador variable, todo con el fin de lograr el mayor consumo final en el circuito.


----------



## alvaritos (Jul 21, 2013)

estimado davidguetta quisiera saber si tu quisieras andar el circuito que tienes que al igual de la primera introducion de esta seccion ese tipo de esquemas lo arme hace mucho tiempo y realmente funcionaron pero con armonicos que asustaban a los vecinos tanto en tv como radio (solo escuchaban la musica que ponia ) y otras no ,ahora, si tienes este tr 2n6084 y lo quieres para fm exelentemente saca 50w con 18voltios y 4-5 amp. aviasame si quiers eso veo la manera de subirlo al foro.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 21, 2013)

alvaritos dijo:


> estimado davidguetta quisiera saber si tu quisieras andar el circuito que tienes que al igual de la primera introducion de esta seccion ese tipo de esquemas lo arme hace mucho tiempo y realmente funcionaron pero con armonicos que asustaban a los vecinos tanto en tv como radio (solo escuchaban la musica que ponia ) y otras no ,ahora, si tienes este tr 2n6084 y lo quieres para fm exelentemente saca 50w con 18voltios y 4-5 amp. aviasame si quiers eso veo la manera de subirlo al foro.


? Quizaz 18 voltios en el colector del 2N6084 no es un tensiõn mui elevada para un transistor desahollado a trabalhar con 12,5 voltios ?.
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 23, 2013)

Yo con 13.8V le sacaba 20W con 4-5W de exitacion..





alvaritos dijo:


> estimado davidguetta quisiera saber si tu quisieras andar el circuito que tienes que al igual de la primera introducion de esta seccion ese tipo de esquemas lo arme hace mucho tiempo y realmente funcionaron pero con armonicos que asustaban a los vecinos tanto en tv como radio (solo escuchaban la musica que ponia ) y otras no ,ahora, si tienes este tr 2n6084 y lo quieres para fm exelentemente saca 50w con 18voltios y 4-5 amp. aviasame si quiers eso veo la manera de subirlo al foro.





No entendi mucho el mensaje, obtuvo 50W con un circuito similar? o es un amplificador?


----------



## gsmdirectplus (Oct 10, 2013)

Hola amigos soy de colombia,aqui pues viendo la problematica de este transistor pues es el mismo nte 320,ecg 320,2sc1668 de toshiba,yo consegui uno de un radio marino en muy buen estado voy a usar un circuito que he usado mucho y subo las fotos,y hasta un video si es posible..actualmente trabajo con mosfet de la serie rd y los populares 2sc1970,2sc1971,2sc1972 y el m1107 de motorola y los exito con un pll de esos de carro queda super..

estos transistores de la serie 2sc1970,71,72 son lo de mejor lastima que no se consiguen de a mucho..pero con pasiencia se consiguen ..por eso he optado con usar los mosfet rd06hvf1,rd15hvf1,etc son muy buenos y economicos y necesitan poca exitacion..

Aqui le dejos los links de unos de mis proyectos







Hola amigos a qui les dejo otro link espero les guste aqui uso el mosfet rd15hvf1 trabaja super y sin armonicos el plano del mosfet es el que encuentran en google..




espero sea de su agrado..



Aqui les dejo otro link ya con el equipo listo para cerralo en su chazis metalico,con todo conectado..




espero les guste...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 10, 2013)

Hola carissimo gsmdirectplus se no for mucha molestia ? poderia usteds subir los diagramas esquemacticos de los proyectos arriba demonstrado ?
!Muchas Gracias !
Att.

Daniel lopes.


----------

